# 2,3,6 or 10 amp - what rating do we need?



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
When on the continent could someone please explain the different amp ratings?
Presumably the more amp the more appliances you can run?
We are going to le Grand Bornand and what hook up do we need to run the fridge all day and lighting, tv, and oil filled heater at night? We don't have an electric option on the boiler so thats all gas.
The heater I am presuming will use up the most power, its 1500w. With the different prices for each level would I be better getting a smaller heater for overnight?
Thanks
Viks


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Amps*

Difficult to know without you supplying the wattage of everything you want to use.....but your 1500w heater will need 6.5amps on its own.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Hi,

It's fairly straight forward - you are correct more amps means you can run more or more powerful appliances.

The relationship is that amps=watts divided by volts.

There's a good chance that a site will be 220 or 230 volts - so, your 1500 watt heater will eat up just over 6 amps!

Have a root round your manuals, and add up your wattages from the various bits and pieces. Then you'll get an idea of how many amps you need - or conversely, how which of your appliances you can run at once.

Also, make a note - are your lights run off mains, or are they off your 12 volt circuit? This will make a difference when you tot up your totals

Rick


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

assume ( for mathematical ease ) your electric hookup voltage to be 250

amps = watts divided by volts

a 3000w kettle (3kw) divided by 250 would need at least 12 amps 
a 1000w kettle (1kw) " " " at least 4 amps

so if your supply is 10 amps, the maximum wattage of all appliances added together would be 2500.

actual voltage may be 220,230,240 or 250 volts, so the same kit would need a higher amperage supply.


----------



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, we are going to need the 10amp supply and just put the heater on by itself over night - paying for the leccy seperately adds up a bit for cost!
VIks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This FAQ may help you

>here<


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*electric heater*

If you get a new heater consider one with three heat settings e.g 800w, 1200w, and 2000w so you have a choice of outputs to suit the supply. I have a convector heater (B&Q) and control it with a remote thermostat.

Graham


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: electric heater*



zappy61 said:


> If you get a new heater consider one with three heat settings e.g 800w, 1200w, and 2000w so you have a choice of outputs to suit the supply. I have a convector heater (B&Q) and control it with a remote thermostat.
> 
> Graham


I have a remote also

(its called a hand - as if there is anywhere I can't reach with my right arm from bed or seats  )


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Don't scoff Frank it is very useful!

Graham


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I wasn't scoffing at you zappy61 my van is a lot smaller. I don't need to get off my arse for anything


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Only joking Frank. We do find the stat very useful though, its great for controlling the temperature and we can set it back at night to 15/16deg. I suppose it saves electric as well so got to be a plus point in the green age.

Regards,

Graham


----------

